# My custom intake... enjoy. 56k no no



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

I works very well I'll be dyno tuning it in a few weeks so I can have some numbers.


_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 1:23 PM 11-29-2008_


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: My custom intake... enjoy. 56k no no (Sciroccoracer7)*

WOW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: My custom intake... enjoy. 56k no no (Sciroccoracer7)*

well now that's just awesome.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

now hurry up and get that thing on the road! Looks good Josh.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It's on the road running strong, back to daily driver status, I finished it the night after the bbq at your place.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sciroccoracer7)*

holy sicht man... i bet that thing sounds awesome!


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I can't wait to see some numbers, that is just too friggin cool.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GoKraut)*

hmmm, looks crazy..but why? that motor doesn't need that much air.
turboing it soon?
look like my intake i' have now







but only one TB...
nice work tho, cool idea


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

you put the exhaust mani on the wrong side.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

My engine needs that much air














trust me


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sciroccoracer7)*

why?
what 4cyl need 100mm over of air flow?


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

hows the throttle response. looks pretty cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what size tubing did you use?


_Modified by croniccorrado at 12:14 PM 11-28-2008_


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wantacad)*

Sweet looks like a upgraded oettinger 16v like this http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3448807


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Svedka)*

I beleve it has been proven that there is lots to gain from a built NA with long runners.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Svedka)*

I sorta based the design off of the oettinger intake. I used 50mm pipes. The throttle response is amazing. 


_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 12:50 PM 11-28-2008_


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_why?
what 4cyl need 100mm over of air flow?

With my cams I want that much air at 8700, better to have it and not use it haha


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sciroccoracer7)*

8700 huh?
well, hope it works for you...cool idea


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

i wonder if anyones tried this on a vr. than you could use one throttle body for the short runners one for the long runner. and you could offset the runner length in the tubing, just a thought.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (croniccorrado)*

not what you are thinking but I found this,









Can't wait to see this thing in person since I live in the area I'm sure I'll c it at a local show or track eventually


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Svedka)*

Wow Josh, that thing looks way better now that its painted. lol now get that thing on the dyno so we can see what kind of hp numbers that thing will make.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Next sat. I'm gonna hit the dyno so we'll see if it is as strong as it feels.


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

good luck with the dyno hopefully it puts down some numbers.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow, thats crazy. nice work man.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_


This does not look anywhere NEAR enough plenum to feed a 2.8L turbo. Based on the math, a stock 1.8T manifold is too small for the stock turbo, and that looks like it has less volume than one of those does.


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

I've taken a ride in it and my neck still hurts. Good job man.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_why?
what 4cyl need 100mm over of air flow?

In terms of intake manifolds, you should refer to volume. One thing is for sure, this type of design will definitely change the torque curve compared to log designs. I would just let the dyno graph speak for itself.


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (still_a_G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_
In terms of intake manifolds, you should refer to volume. One thing is for sure, this type of design will definitely change the torque curve compared to log designs. I would just let the dyno graph speak for itself.

Amen.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

nice lookin work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
would love to see a dyno of this car


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

psh... im calling it a photoshop


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (_a2coupe2a_)*

That looks great. A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for trying something different and building it yourself!
I'd love to hear a soundclip and see a dyno chart!


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PowerDubs)*

looks good, this could have some very nice results if everything has been well thought out. a few questions:
#1 is the volume of the two seperate chambers equal?
#2 how did you decide which two cylinders to pair with each other?
i think it looks kind of funky, but i love function > form


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

2 is easy, firing order. 1-3 and 4-2 have to be in different banks... with evenly distributed intake cycles... so it's 1-4 and 2-3.


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (sw5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sw5* »_2 is easy, firing order. 1-3 and 4-2 have to be in different banks... with evenly distributed intake cycles... so it's 1-4 and 2-3.

ahh yes i see that now, it was late last night when i looking at the pics.... so it looks like #2 was handled, but im still wondering how, if at all, the volume of the seperate "plenums" was measured...


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: My custom intake... enjoy. 56k no no (Sciroccoracer7)*

here is his first post on this http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3065267


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (2mAn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2mAn* »_
ahh yes i see that now, it was late last night when i looking at the pics.... so it looks like #2 was handled, but im still wondering how, if at all, the volume of the seperate "plenums" was measured...

they are all equal length runners


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (2mAn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2mAn* »_
ahh yes i see that now, it was late last night when i looking at the pics.... so it looks like #2 was handled, but im still wondering how, if at all, the volume of the seperate "plenums" was measured...

I have a flow bench at home so I checked everything very well and put a lot of thought into this before bolting it on. I works very well.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: My custom intake... enjoy. 56k no no (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_here is his first post on this http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3065267
















Ya that how long I have been messing with this idea nice find


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_
I have a flow bench at home so I checked everything very well and put a lot of thought into this before bolting it on. I works very well.









well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now go dyno that thing! have you ever dyno'd thecar before, i saw some of the motor specs and i am very impressed to say the least


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

I haven't dyno'd this engine yet I'm hoping for good numbers, everyone that has rode in it says it is very impressive.


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_That looks great. A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for trying something different and building it yourself!
I'd love to hear a soundclip and see a dyno chart!









Couldn't take it wide open or it would hit rev limiter. Also neighbors baby woke up.
Here's some sound clips:
http://s158.photobucket.com/al...2.flv
http://s158.photobucket.com/al...5.flv
And new photos:



















_Modified by GTIYR87 at 6:28 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIYR87)*

its a nice idea, and needs some serious tuning (as evident by your video clips)
some things that would have helped:
single tb
arrangement of runners 1-3-4-2 ( remember your firing order? your pulses should reflect that) as opposed to 1-4...2-3
add some plenum volume

you build a long runner to hit on the 1st or 2nd harmonic, for the low end. but in this video -it stumbles and falls flat on its face until you give it some mid range rpm


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

It was stumbling cuz I have no ISV and it was coming down fast after I rev, plus I still havn't got it all dialed in so it was a little lean after a hard throttle because I need to set my accel pump on my tps. A lot of people say add plenum but I don't see any reason too, it has more than any ITB set up I've seen.

But then again when you post something on vortex everyone is a critic but when I get my dyno sheet we'll see now won't we.


_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 6:04 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you should so fix my fuel pump


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (_a2coupe2a_)*

no air filters?? pffttt. .noob


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

It's in the mail noob hater I can't wait to get it and show off the airbox I've got for it


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

reminds me of the toyota corolla VVTi motor's intake.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (nick526)*

hate hate hate give the guy some credit he did something no one else has and he finished it and made it look good + he documented it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif all day for custom work that has been thought out and finished.








Now lets see the dyno and a 1/4 time


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Svedka)*

Have to agree with that... and if there is something he doesn't like I'm sure he'll be onto revision #2 and some more progress.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_hate hate hate give the guy some credit he did something no one else has and he finished it and made it look good + he documented it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif all day for custom work that has been thought out and finished.








Now lets see the dyno and a 1/4 time


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_hate hate hate 

I hope this isn't directed to me, I'm quite impressed by the fab work actually.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_
some things that would have helped:
single tb
arrangement of runners 1-3-4-2 ( remember your firing order? your pulses should reflect that) as opposed to 1-4...2-3
add some plenum volume


Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't paired 1-4 and 2-3 create equally spaced pulses for each throttle body? Doing 1-3 and 2-4 paired off would create unequally timed pulses in each throttle body section.
I don't agree with this manifold(s) from a resonance/tuning standpoint, but good for you for trying something different! I'm all for learning.


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_
Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't paired 1-4 and 2-3 create equally spaced pulses for each throttle body? Doing 1-3 and 2-4 paired off would create unequally timed pulses in each throttle body section.


no...provided that the tb's are synched. and from what i could make out in the video-they are good


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bulldogger72)*

dope shizzal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_
no...provided that the tb's are synched. and from what i could make out in the video-they are good

i was there the night he was getting everything together and yes they are synced http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The video really dosnt do this set up justice, you need to hear and see it in person to truly appreciate it.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (_a2coupe2a_)*

with MS you can change your pulse order from 1-3 2-4 to 1-2 3-4 or any other way you wish to wire it up althow the factory FI if 1-3 2-4, as always it depends alot on how u tune your MS.


----------



## 02 GTI (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

i think it looks awesome josh and i cant wait to go for a ride


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_with MS you can change your pulse order from 1-3 2-4 to 1-2 3-4 or any other way you wish to wire it up althow the factory FI if 1-3 2-4, as always it depends alot on how u tune your MS.









sure, electronically-but not mechanically


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Here is what the intake is in


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_
sure, electronically-but not mechanically


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Josh just took me for a ride in this a couple of days ago and let me just say this... holy **** this car is fast!! This is coming from the owner of a supercharged vr6 mk2.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (_a2coupe2a_)*

Considering that it's currently backfiring into the intake, a plenum would be a bad idea....Ask any CIS injected Porsche 911 owner about exploding air boxes...


----------

